# Birth of a sibling advice



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi

We have found out today through an unofficial source that the sister of one of our boys has been born.  My questions is will we be told this officially by SS ? The IRO back in January seemed to be of the mind that the child would be removed given the history of birth father and that the mother (no relation to our boys) has mental health issues.  As far as we are aware SS have been involved with BM of LG she has been undertaking pre birth parenting courses not sure if she completed these or what if any other measures/requirements may have been put in place by SS?

Any info anyone can share would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance 

Moo x


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

If you have a contact plan what does it say for future siblings?


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

We have nothing haven't even seen a letter of agreement and AO was granted in May.  We were told by the IRO to expect to be contacted should baby be removed that's about it 

Moo x


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Strange how you haven't received it yet.  If it was me I would contact my social worker and ask.  If you haven't agreed a plan you should state any future siblings you should be told about and contact plans with them children.  If it's not in the plan they do.not have a duty to tell you.  Saying that if this new child goes up for adoption (more than likely foster to adopt given their age)  they might contact you asking if you would consider adopting this child to keep siblings together.  Hope you find out what's happening soon x


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

So we contacted social worker to ask as to whether or not our son will be told of siblings birth and to also ask what is happening with letterbox agreement as we still haven't had anything to sign (we are three months post AO) and letter is due.  Social worker completely ignored our question re sib so guess we will have to rely on letterbox contact being established and BF writing to our son  .  I have done some digging on ** even though I know I shouldn't looks like BF is pulling the strings stopped all girlfriends family seeing new baby and they are keeping their relationship under wraps I may add that I have not been using my official ** account just to be on the safe side.

I really do think that the LA have taken their eye off the ball but given this history of cock ups there has been re our boys we are not in the least suprised.


----------



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi

We got contacted straight away when BM gave birth. We were asked if we would consider foster to adopt. Court however asked for parenting assessment which was done whilst baby was placed in FC. 

It was horrible waiting but it took 10-12 weeks until care order was given and a further 5 weeks before she came home to us.

We are number 4 now!!!


----------

